# Beretta Border Marshal



## Miles42 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can any one tell me if a Beretta Border Marshal in 9MM is worth buying for $675.00? It is like new and has original box and containers. Thanks


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Seems about average for this part of the country....how many mags? Nice firearm........


----------



## Miles42 (Jan 5, 2013)

4 mags two tens and two 15s I think he said


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that's not bad. They haven't been made in years. If the condition is as you say...


----------

